# My aquarium bee hive



## dehavik (Jun 5, 2010)

Very cool.
Is this part of a homeschool classroom?
How will you do inspections on this hive?


----------



## Briarvalleyapiaries (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes, this is our classroom/living room. We will close that gate valve that you see I the third picture, then we will remove the duct tape that connects the elbow and clear tubing, then carry the hive outside.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

If they don't try to draw comb in all that extra space, that's gonna be super cool.


----------



## Briarvalleyapiaries (Feb 26, 2015)

Well, there already drawing comb there.


----------



## Briarvalleyapiaries (Feb 26, 2015)

Today I added a new box on the bee hive.






The bees did draw comb in the bottom but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Chrismo (Jun 10, 2015)

Do you have any problems with ventilation or humidity? Do the bees seem to mind the lack of darkness?
I've just built one myself but I'll keep it outside. I'll put some kind of coveringthat stops the sunlight from turning it into a greenhouse.


----------



## Briarvalleyapiaries (Feb 26, 2015)

We have a cover for it. There are two 3 inch inch vent holes in the cover and that seems to keep it ventilated enough.


----------

